# Invasive crypts in the Rainbow river for the plant fest



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

We will be able to see the crypts easily on foot at Bubbling springs off in the restricted area Saturday the 26th.
There are many large fish, large turtles etc in this river, visibility is around 200ft and the water level is low right now.
Anyone attepting to remove any plant within the state park system will be cited. Do not even think about it. It's just a common crypt. 

Jeff said he is planning on killing off the stand sometime this summer. Some this maybe the last time this patch is going to be seen. 
Herbicides did not work on it, so they are going to blackout the area.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Hm, that'll be one large tarp, won't it?
:shock:


----------

